# Forge World Question



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys 'n' Girls, I have one question i ordered my "SPACE MARINE APOTHECARY SET" about two weeks ago and on the forge world site it still shows as awaiting packing. My question is this how long does it usualy take?

It's just i don't want to phone them if it usualy takes this long


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Likely they had a big rush on those models im waiting on some of them too. A call wouldnt hurt though they are very good at FW and they will be able to give you an accurate dispatch date, they told me seven days for my tartaros termis and they arrived in five


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheers B&K, I thought as much i'll give it till friday and if theres no update i'll phone them them


----------

